# Bearla keeps dry heaving



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Have you ever had a feeling that something was very wrong and then acted on it and found out it was true? Today at work, something told me to get home, that something was wrong with Bearla. I could almost see and hear her wimpering. i had DH bring me home and when we got here, Bearla did not tackle us at the door the way she usually does. When i sat on the couch, she came to me slowly, and put her head in my lap. She started to doze off and then suddenly started dry heaving so violently that she would crumble to the ground every time. i was horrified and the first thing i thought of was bloat, we had lost our old wolf to it before we got bearla. i got some beano into her and we took her to the vet. it turned out that she did not have torsion but they got alot of gas out of her belly. i have to watch her for a few days closely. 

her food is restricted, not that she cares. i am getting her to drink but that is about it. is there anything, anything at all that you all know about taht i can do to help her. im really really worried about her. The only good thing is that its not torsion. She is still dry heaving and bringing up bile at times. the vet told me just to keep her quiet and bring her back if she worsens. With all the experts on this forum, one of you has to know something i can do for her. Ice cubes help her a bit i think, at least to get fluid into her. Im keeping her quiet as well. They tested her to see if there was any poison in her system, because there have been issues of poisoning in the city but luckily that is not it. most of the blood panel will not be back until tomorrow. the vet said it seemed to them that it is a mild case of bloat. i have never heard of this $#[email protected] disease or ailment being mild and i dont want to loose my baby girl. is there anything that can be done to stop this! the vet said she thinks it will work itself out that we caught it intime. im still worrying. is there anything we can do?


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

ANYONE? I READ your response on bloat tiger about the accupuncture and i have a chiropractor that i know coming over to take a shot at it. someone just tell me that nothing bad is gonna come of it all and that bloat or belly issues can be turned around


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken there's a "bloat prevention" surgery. I don't know who is a canditate for it though. Don't know the name of it either.

The vet told me that Maiya will never bloat due to the fact her feeding tube has caused her stomach to attatch her abdominal wall. I would assume that would be the goal in surgery?

I don't know and I'm sure someone will chime in with more info. I just wanted to say I'm glad she is ok and it's a good thing you got home when you did!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What about the gastroplexy surgery that they do for dogs who are likely to bloat? 

I don't know how good this article is: http://b.casalemedia.com/V2/67072/117576...acticgasto.html

Or this one! http://www.dogstuff.info/beating_bloat_pflaumer.html

But it's something to consider. Is she already spayed? Because that would be a good time to do it if not.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

She was spayed very young. that is how we unfortunately found out taht she has vWD. WHILE SHE WAS ON THE TABLE. horible way to find out. poor baby girl, she has been through heck and back. im going to check out the sites right now, than you jean


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's right-I remember that vWD part very well. So can she have surgery again or how does that work?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

several years ago cinderfella began exhibiting the symptoms of restlessness, vomiting, diarrhea...then trying to vomit and defecate without success. at the animal emergency clinic radiographs showed air and gas in a distended stomach. they used a tube (through mouth) to allow the gas/air to escape and we brought him home, expecting him not to recover. but he did FULLY RECOVER and i am surely hoping it's the same for dear bearla.

i believe they said he did not have "torsion" where the stomach flips and seals off the ends, but only "bloat" where the stomach is filled with air and gas. we never knew what caused it...and i should make it a point to know more about this terrible illness which is so prevalent in shepherds. 

so, even though i cannot add much in the way of knowledge of the disease here, i did want to tell you that i had a dog who absolutely recovered and is still hangin' in at 13 yrs (cinderfella is a shepherd, lab, chow mix...and a tuff old bird).

we are all wishing for the very best for bearla and sending her good thoughts from michigan...

take good care, many blessings,
katherine


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: bearlasmomShe was spayed very young. that is how we unfortunately found out taht she has vWD. WHILE SHE WAS ON THE TABLE. horible way to find out. poor baby girl, she has been through heck and back. im going to check out the sites right now, than you jean


I remember that. Poor baby









Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately), I have ZERO experience with bloat so I can't really help. But my thoughts are with you. I hope Bearla pulls through this just fine.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope Bearla is doing ok. Did they say to continue to give Gas X?


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThat's right-I remember that vWD part very well. So can she have surgery again or how does that work?


hi jean, sorry it took so long getting back to you, bearla has been throwing up and whining alot. 
The vet was thinking of doing some kind of surgery to prevent a torsion but with the blood ailment, even if they medicate before hand, there is a chance that she could bleed heavily or out. she doesnt want to do the surgery unless she has too because the cure as she put it, could be worse the blating. She thinks that she may be okay because bearla has always been 'pre treated' so too speak in the sense that her bowls have always been on the floor, she has always been on a special science diet food for dogs with stomach problems and i watch every single thing that goes in her mouth. At least when im around. no one is fessing up to feeding her anything that i do not feel is not on the diet i have posted on the fridge. but then again, everyone around here knows id flip if they broke her diet at all.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

kathrine, thank you im keeping your boy in mind and hoping that things work out for our girl. I have to continue giving her gasx or beano for the next 3 to 4 days. They had used the tube down her throat to relieve the gas. poor girl and just when she efor the support. Bearla has been through alot hasnt she. the vWD scare when she had the emergency spay, transfusions, surgery for a sepsis after her microchip was implanted and then when she was bitten as a pup by another dog. Then bruising when she was playing rough with the son in law and DH up north. Ear infections her continued issues with her deformed labia. NOW THIS. poor angel. Yet the tail still goes when she sees me come back in the room or sit on the couch beside her. The grandbaby came by and Bearla seemed cheery about that. She managed a few licks anyway, lol. im keeping my fingers crossed that she has a good night.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

bearla had a rough night last night. i had to give her more beano during the night because she was uncomfortable and her belly seemed distended. she seems to have a bit of a fever. she is going to do more blood work today. what concerns me is that bearla actually seemed to be having a seizure a couple of times. she slept on our bed last night and i was awakened to her body shaking violently. i called her vet who said it may be a bit of the fever that she has. has anyone ever experienced this with a ailment like this. she has had a few other episodes this morning. i decided to work here at home on my lap top with her today to keep her quiet. i didnt want to take her over to the office because her sis would be there and jump all over her. all she wants to do anyway is lay here on the couch beside me with her head on her rose pillow. she doesnt want toe at but will drink if i coax her. god these dog can worry us as much as a child. im hoping that this is just something mild. maybe a virus?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bumping this up so more people read and offer support... ((((Bearla)))) Here is wishing and hoping for a very easy vet visit-- with answers and a good gameplan for helping Bearla come through this. Hoping this turns out to be a relatively simple, temporary glitch, a little canine bug that is just going around. Glad that you have the Gas-x though! May Bearla have an easy morning and a better day. She is so lucky to have such a great, smart, caring Mom staying home with her!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

thank you patti
i appreciate it. keep your fingers crossed, we are heading out with her in a minute to the vet. we had to move the appointment up because she had another seizure. 
will let you know asap


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I have no input other than to say I hope it's not serious and she gets well very soon!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Sure hope Bearla feels better soon. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor Bearla! And I feel sorry for you as well because of all the worry this is causing. I'm sitting here with Heidi, worrying about her as well because of her similar problems. Thanks so much for replying to my message even though you're going through this with Bearla. I hope that your vet visit goes well and that they can find out what's wrong and help her get over it.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

we just got back from the vet everyone. first off, Karin how is you baby heidI? im stll saying prayers for her. 
i expected a battle going to the vet with bearla but it was unnecessary. she walked slowly in with head and tail down. when they were examining her, the vet was able to take off her muzzle and even kiss the top of her head without getting a growl. she made a objection sound but that was it. The blood work showed she is anemic and due to the vWD they did a blood top up. the ultrasound shows taht the gas is backing off. she is still vomiting. they performed a t3 and t4 test again. apparently the first one was off a bit and they wanted to recheck it. the vet thinks the seizure was her fever (104) they gave her an iv of fluids along with the blood and she didnt even bother to object then. it is breaking my heart seeing her like this. the vet also thinks that bearla may have ben battling with our pit bull again while we were not home, because of the anemia and the fact athat she has not been seen getting hurt recently. bearla and her brother (pitbull) have not been getting along the past few weeks. he had the nerve to growl at my grand daughter a few wks back and the two dogs have not been getting along since. bearla has become very protective of us all when he is in the room. if i raise my voice to him for doing something wrong, she automatically jumps on him sending him flying. i dont know what im going to do with him. the vet will call me back when the rest of the tests come back. Patti, i mentioned the virus you were talking about to the vet. she is doing alot of blood work and said if she has one it will show up. in the meantime because her nose is a bit runny and she is so sleepy and laid back, the vet put her on antibiotics and other meds to protect her immune system, especialy given that transfusion. she did not need all that much which was really good. in the mean time i am keeping her very quiet. the vet told me not to force her to eat and to give her a call if i ned her. karin im still saying prayers hon, i know how rough it is too worry about them. i have to believe taht we GSD owners really do treat our babies like our human babies.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

This is just so trying for all of you. I'm just somebody else hoping for the best.

Given Bearla's many conditions, this may not be the best advice-but do you think she could tolerate some warm broth? It's hard to take many medications on an empty stomach. sort of the chicken soup therapy.

all the best to all of you,
Mary Jane


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

im giving her some broth mary jane, she seems to like it a bit more than just water and since she doesnt want to eat, it should help some. it is good advice. thank you. maybe resting as much as she is will help some. it certainly cant hurt


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Having a sick dog is terrible, muchless one like Bearla with the extra complication of having vWD. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and her!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am thinking about bearla and cooper...must have somehow missed heidi's thread...but wishing them all good and healing thoughts today. and here's something really strange...got a call early this morning from a friend's husband in florida...my friend is in the hospital with, as her husband explained it, "great pain caused by a gas and air-filled stomach". it's beginning to feel a little like the twilight zone here...

may all these dear kidz only continue to get better as the time passes! it sounded as though my friend will be having some type of surgery, her hubby was understandably upset and didn't have alot of details.

take good care all...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi is doing a lot better. Thank you so much for asking, knowing that you're going through so much with Bearla. She's been very lethargic since we brought her back from the vet, but I think the shots are starting to go into effect because I just let her outside and she perked up and trotted around the yard searching for squirrels like she normally does. She's back in the house now resting.

I'm sorry to hear that Bearla is still feeling sick. The poor little thing. That's good that the gas is subsiding, and it sounds like your vet is doing everything right. I'll keep sending good, healing thoughts her way.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh dear, so sorry to hear that Bearla is still not doing well. I'll keep her in my thoughts. 

As for the problems with your pittie, I'd recommend gating them or closing them off away from each other when you're not home to supervise. Just so that you know, bloat often happens when a dog is stressed and I know Bearla has been through a lot lately. She sounds like a dog who worries a lot and has a big job to do so I think finding ways to give her some down time and security is important.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

THANK YOU RUTH. I am going to have dh pick up a kennel that i can put in the othr part of the house for the pit bull if i have to go out. Bearla is a worrier you are right about that. She has also been stressed since we moved because im no longer here all day with her and i dont take her with me to the office everyday as a result. the office is at my daughters(it use to be our house, so i use to be home all day with her.) and misty, bearlas sis, gos crazy when i take bearla with me and they run havoc and i dont get much done. bearla use to be with me constantly when we lived at the other house. its hard on both of us really but my daugher doesnt ahve a strong hold on misty the mischief maker yet, lol 

im thinking that my coming home with the smell of the baby and misty on me everyday is probably adding too it. it probably makes her feel left out and then leaving her with the demon pit probably isnt helping. i dont want to put him down but i think its coming soon whether i want to or not, he is getting more and more irritable with bearla, the baby and anyone coming into the house. he also take s off if someone leaves the inside door to the side door open and goes after skunks, cats etc. 

bearla is my heart and soul and her needs come first. thank you ruth. you are probably right. im going to have to find a way to de stress her life.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: katielizi am thinking about bearla and cooper...must have somehow missed heidi's thread...but wishing them all good and healing thoughts today. and here's something really strange...got a call early this morning from a friend's husband in florida...my friend is in the hospital with, as her husband explained it, "great pain caused by a gas and air-filled stomach". it's beginning to feel a little like the twilight zone here...
> 
> may all these dear kidz only continue to get better as the time passes! it sounded as though my friend will be having some type of surgery, her hubby was understandably upset and didn't have alot of details.
> 
> take good care all...


i really hope your friend is okay. i will be saying a prayer for her. keep us informed.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

thank you hon. bearla really appreciates it as do we.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

bearla is still vomiting at times and only drinking broth. she is not up to solids yet and im not going to force it. i tried making her an omelet tonight (she loves them) i use egg beaters (fake egg), she did not want it. hopefully she will feel a bit better tomorrow. in the mean time, cooper, heidi, bearla please get better guys. 
im praying for you all.
max you get better too. im praying for you all


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

i'm so sorry Bearla is not 100% yet. did the vet state how long it could take? Still sending prayers your way!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

How is Bearla doing? I'm worried that we haven't heard from you yet today. I hope she's doing better.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

hi guys.
bearla is still a bit upset to her tummy but ate a few handfulls of raw meat for me. she has been having to go out to pee a awful lot but the vet said it may be all the water and broth she has been taking in. NO SEIZURES TODAY!!!!
THAT in itself is a big improvment. 
she really doesnt want our pitbull brutus around her or her things today, she was the same way yesterday
i think she has a crush on grimm, sandy. she loves watching his videos and will whine and paw at the screen, lol
she loves to bark at him once in awhile too
so that is a improvment.
she offered him a cookie tonight. lol
she didnt eat it though i tried. 
she kept watching out our living room window for the big male gsd acrss the street today as well. her fever is going down, YEAHHH
and i got some sleep last night. she had me busy taking her to the vets again today. her blood work had to be redrawn to see if she is still anemic. she is still low but not enough for transfusion. another ultrasound showed that there is stilll a bit of gas in there but its subsiding.
she is still being given beano for a few days. 

has anyone heard on how heidi and cooper are? i have been praying for them over time


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

i meant to point out that our vet is baffled as to how many dogs are coming in with these problems the past few weeks. she usually only sees maybe 1 a yr this week she has had 6 large dogs! im wondering as she is if it could have something to do with science diet id


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: katielizi am thinking about bearla and cooper...must have somehow missed heidi's thread...but wishing them all good and healing thoughts today. and here's something really strange...got a call early this morning from a friend's husband in florida...my friend is in the hospital with, as her husband explained it, "great pain caused by a gas and air-filled stomach". it's beginning to feel a little like the twilight zone here...
> 
> may all these dear kidz only continue to get better as the time passes! it sounded as though my friend will be having some type of surgery, her hubby was understandably upset and didn't have alot of details.
> 
> take good care all...


how is your friend doing? hopefully fine? im still praying it all turns out okay


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm wishes Bearla to get well soon! Wuff!


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad to hear that Bearla is making some positive steps and hope that she will be back to her old self in a few days, and that her anemia resolves without the need for further intervention.

Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

hi all, bearla ate a bit more today and grimm she loves your pic, lol
i printed it out and hung it on the fridge and she actually sits there staring at it. my daughter said that when i went to the store, soon after hanging it, she kept going to the side of the fridge to see where the restof him was from what she could figure out because bearla would snif and whine then bark at him then sniff under the fridge, and around it, lmao.
what a dog. 
she is still sleeping alot and peeing alot so i guess she needs it. she goes for one more ultrasound tomorrw to see if tehy an see any gas build up or find the reason behind the anemia. she still wants nothing to do with our pitbull and wont play or give him attention so the vet thinks that what ever happened between them that day while i was at work must have triggered the anemia. she said with a dog with vwd you usually have to wait until the issues begin to calm themselves to try to find them. ill keep my fingers crossed. thank you joannd, barla says to say thank you. she says the same to you patti


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bearla is so funny! I bet she wants to trade her pittie brother in for Grimm!









Glad she is feeling a bit better and I hope her vet visit goes well tomorrow. Are you feeding her the homemade food now?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like you have things under control. 

Max had the dry heaves the week before he bloated. It was a huge sign that I missed - didn't have a clue. Maybe I could have prevented it. A very tough lesson for him to teach me. 

Glad you are on top of things.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

lisa there is nothing that could have prevented max getting sick hon. god bless you. i ahd the same feelings when we lost our king to torsion and then when bearla had gotten sick, i blamed myself because i had thought i was doing everything possible to avoid her getting it. i guess if it is going to happen it will and nothing we do will change that. maybe the things we are doing as a result of all the education we receive from this disease is lessening the amount that die and the ones who stay with us are generally not as ill but maybe because we are taking precautions. 

king had no prior warning when he got the bloat/torsion. one hr he was healthy, running around and then gone 3 hrs later. you hang in there. 

ruth, yes i have started the raw diet and she seems to like it. she ate a cup and a 1/2 today of food which is a start. her blood is starting to come back up which is a great sign that means what ever was bruised is healing. yes i wish things were better with the pit, he use to be such a good boy, so loving, now im having a hard time because i know the day is coming to make a decision. he has begun to try to corral tara when she comes over and i have to lock him up because i dont want him hurting her and i dont want him and bearla getting into a battle because she is extremely protective of tara and her baby sister misty even though they are not together alot. (misty and bearla that is), im sure that this summer will be interesting with those two at the cottage when we are all there this summer. im going to have to make a decision about brutus before then i think because i am aprehensive about the old man being near tara that long. there is so much room for a problem, just one turned head for a second, god i dont want to think about it and with another baby coming. i cried alot the other night about it.
bearla went for a small walk today and she seemed to enjoy it. a bit more everyday and i think she will be ok as long as tehre are no more run ins.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SpiritsmamGlad to hear that Bearla is making some positive steps and hope that she will be back to her old self in a few days, and that her anemia resolves without the need for further intervention.
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts


thank you hon,
im glad too, for her sake, she hates needles (but then dont we all) and it can be expensive not that it would matter, lol, i think alot of us go broke for our gsd as we would for our kids, lol


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: bearlasmomlisa there is nothing that could have prevented max getting sick hon. god bless you. i ahd the same feelings when we lost our king to torsion and then when bearla had gotten sick, i blamed myself because i had thought i was doing everything possible to avoid her getting it. i guess if it is going to happen it will and nothing we do will change that. maybe the things we are doing as a result of all the education we receive from this disease is lessening the amount that die and the ones who stay with us are generally not as ill but maybe because we are taking precautions.
> 
> king had no prior warning when he got the bloat/torsion. one hr he was healthy, running around and then gone 3 hrs later. you hang in there.



Thanks Joanne







. 

Glad that there is continued improvement, even if it is slow.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

you are very welcom lisa. it does us no good to bllame ourselves nor does it change anything from what i have seen. it just makes us worse and our poor sick babies start picking up on this as well. 
how are things going with your babies? 

bearla is continuing to improve, thank god. now if i could stop the pitbull and bearla from fighting and i could get rid of my youngest daugher s boyfriend. i wanted to kill him yesterday! they were over visiting my oldest daughter and the baby. my youngest daughter of course loves her baby neice. the boyfriend of hers is a jealous little sob, that trys to avert her attention everytime the attetntion is not on him. yesterday HE HIT HER. WHEN i got the call from my oldest taht my youngest daughters boyfriend had just hit her, i wanted to go over and turn him into a bagel. im telling you. 

DH is a pretty big guy as i am sure that you can see in the pic i posted in show yourself. i was standing on a large high stool in the pic and i still look like a dwarf. lol anyway, he wanted to go over and kick his butt as well. my oldest daughters hubby had been out at the park with my granbabywhen it first happened and rikki and her boyfriend told bill what happened. it took all i had to hold him back and keep reminding him of the new baby that he was going to have. 

the youngest is with him this weekend in st cathrines and im not trusting the jrk. i told him if he ever ever ever hits her again or uses him mind games on her anymore, that will be that. the poor girl has lost so much weight she looks like a starved out concentration camp victim from iraq or worse.


----------

